# New MINI is voted "Best-looking car of 2014" in its class.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

On the market since spring 2014, the new MINI makes an instant impression - with its classic proportions, the typical three-way structure of its body, all-round greenhouse and roof, and a modern interpretation of hallmark brand design features. The new model, extended in length by some ten centimetres, has now been voted by readers of the automobile magazine "auto, motor und sport" as one of the best-looking new models on the German automotive market. With its powerfully expressive and distinctive design, the new MINI has not only impressed expert juries in important competitions, it has also left its mark on public perception.

Published in Stuttgart, the automobile magazine called on its readers to vote for "The best-looking cars of 2014" from among 94 vehicles in ten categories. 17 378 readers and online users took part this year. The new MINI finished first in the class of the so-called "minicars", where it was up against seven new models of other brands. The vote count was legally certified by a notary.

"We at MINI Design are particularly proud to have won this award. Positive feedback from customers and fans is very encouraging to us in our day-to-day design work for the MINI brand," explains Anders Warming, Head of MINI Design. "We very much look forward to pursuing this work further."

The latest edition of the MINI features an evolutionary refinement in terms of design and an extensive upgrade of product substance that benefits its sporty, agile handling, ride comfort and efficiency as well as enhancing its unmistakable charisma, functionality and premium style. The additional sporty flair and efficiency achieved by means of new engines fitted with MINI TwinPower Turbo Technology, likewise newly developed transmissions and extensive MINIMALISM technology is reflected in even more dynamic lines and strikingly shaped surfaces. The aerodynamic properties of the new MINI have also been further optimised as compared to the predecessor model.

Details with a particularly high-end finish and precisely drawn contours in the area of the headlamps, rear lights, turn indicator surrounds and other hallmark design features underscore the maturity of the latest MINI generation. In this way, the car's high-end design has become a symbol of its superior level of technology, which includes options such as adjustable dampers and LED headlamps as well as a wide range of driver assistance systems such as the MINI Head-Up-Display and Driving Assistant.


----------



## keeble (Aug 6, 2007)

I owned classic Mini's (Austin 850, Morris Cooper and 1430 Clubman) and have admired the modern versions including the multitude that descended upon Laguna Seca Raceway in 2006. The most noticeable difference at first glance in the new mini shown on U.S. television networks is the new grill. IMO American license plates attached to the new grill looks similar to Mater (buck tooth) in the Cars animated movies. Also, how much larger will the Mini become, before they change the name to Maxi?


----------

